# What is that????



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I swear, people stop me just to ask what I'm driving... When I say a Pontiac GTO most people don't even know they make them.... And then there's those who just don't know.. I was getting fuel the other day, some high flow octane about $2.40.9 a gallon when a gentleman pulled up at the pump next too me, also to get fuel. He was in a ram air T/A red in color, beautiful car. He looked over to me and said nice car, I replied thank you and told him he also had a nice car. Then he stated that he had also looked into buying a GTO but went with the T/A because he wanted something a little more powerful than the GTO......... I calmly asked what he had in is T/A and he said it had a 5.7 liter with 345 hp all stock. I then informed the Man that I had a 6.0 liter with 400 hp and he said that I was whacked and that he knew for a fact that the 05-06 GTO's only had 305 hp... Am I whacked ? Am I wrong ???


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You're not wrong, he's ignorant.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I would have smacked him in the teeth!!!!:willy: Crazy people:shutme


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> I swear, people stop me just to ask what I'm driving... When I say a Pontiac GTO most people don't even know they make them.... And then there's those who just don't know.. I was getting fuel the other day, some high flow octane about $2.40.9 a gallon when a gentleman pulled up at the pump next too me, also to get fuel. He was in a ram air T/A red in color, beautiful car. He looked over to me and said nice car, I replied thank you and told him he also had a nice car. Then he stated that he had also looked into buying a GTO but went with the T/A because he wanted something a little more powerful than the GTO......... I calmly asked what he had in is T/A and he said it had a 5.7 liter with 345 hp all stock. I then informed the Man that I had a 6.0 liter with 400 hp and he said that I was whacked and that he knew for a fact that the 05-06 GTO's only had 305 hp... Am I whacked ? Am I wrong ???


I would bet he's assuming the GTO has the same engine as the new Impala SS.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

idiot.. I got into an arguement about the same damn thing at starbucks the other night.. guy trying to tell me his stock 02 T/A WS6 had 350 hp and I'm like you wish it did.. he started telling me about the difference between the trans am and the WS6.. I was pissed cause they owns the damn car and doesn't know anything about it.. So I schooled him in the history of the trans am and all the different packages for it.. Told him if he had any other questions about it google is his best friend.. Told him not to get mad when he finds out the truth and apoligizes this weekend when I see him again.. Some idiots shouldn't open their mouths..


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

dizz81 said:


> idiot.. I got into an arguement about the same damn thing at starbucks the other night.. guy trying to tell me his stock 02 T/A WS6 had 350 hp and I'm like you wish it did.. he started telling me about the difference between the trans am and the WS6.. I was pissed cause they owns the damn car and doesn't know anything about it.. So I schooled him in the history of the trans am and all the different packages for it.. Told him if he had any other questions about it google is his best friend.. Told him not to get mad when he finds out the truth and apoligizes this weekend when I see him again.. Some idiots shouldn't open their mouths..


Why was the WS6 owner wrong? A typical 02 WS6 will dyno about 305hp TO THE WHEEL, which is the equivalent of ~350hp assuming around 15% drivetrain loss. So don't get so high and mighty, it may just be you who has to apologize to him.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

umm this was no dyno number and like I said he said 350 hp.. we were talkin at the wheels.. sorry guess I should have included that.. Oh yeah google is your friend.. I'm not talking what you can expect at the dyno considering 15% drivetrain loss I'm talking about what GM quoted the cars on paper on the specification tables anywhere you look.. I know what these cars are capable of from the factory and that you will always have your factory freaks.. but 350hp at the wheels with no mods down to the stock paper filter?? that would be lovely to see but not realistic of every WS6.. 

Oh, nice garage between you and your son.. I've always wanted a WS6 since they changed the body style in 98.. I even almost bought an 02, but the dealership sold it out from under me as I was stationed in Italy and couldn't come home to put a down payment on it..


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Some people just do not know. I went to a very retarted car meet with Mustangs and they could not believe that my car had 400hp. Course they did not know what a CAM was either. 

My father almost shat when I opened the hood to my car last year. He saw the LS2 and his jaw dropped to the floor, because he is a die hard vette guy. Wish I had a camera.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Some people just do not know. I went to a very retarted car meet with Mustangs and they could not believe that my car had 400hp. Course they did not know what a CAM was either.
> 
> My father almost shat when I opened the hood to my car last year. He saw the LS2 and his jaw dropped to the floor, because he is a die hard vette guy. Wish I had a camera.



Oh I know.. everytime I go to the local car meets here, everyone wants me to pop my hood.. I get so many compliments when I do.. Most of them are like "Damn thats beautiful!" or "Wow!" or "Now thats clean." my fav tho "Damn that looks beast." :cheers Thats when I'm like it is.. I have so far given 15 different people rides in my car.. and thats not including the guys and girls that revisit for a ride..


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Some people just do not know. I went to a very retarted car meet with Mustangs and they could not believe that my car had 400hp. Course they did not know what a CAM was either.
> 
> My father almost shat when I opened the hood to my car last year. He saw the LS2 and his jaw dropped to the floor, because he is a die hard vette guy. Wish I had a camera.


Neon Pony's strike again


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Driving home from the dealer yesterday, We stopped at the store for a soda. Guy outside the store..... i wont get into what he looked or smelled like...

Nice car man is that a grand am? 


:confused 

I just started at him a moment and said, take a look at the badge, and walked into the store.

Sigh.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Driving home from the dealer yesterday, We stopped at the store for a soda. Guy outside the store..... i wont get into what he looked or smelled like...
> 
> Nice car man is that a grand am?
> 
> ...



Just say yes and then put a nice black strip out of the store.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Neon Pony's strike again


:rofl: That was such a good story!:lol:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I am eagerly awaiting episode #2


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BTW - When my car is done I will be going back up there with my Video Camera. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Man that would be so funnny! My friend has a V6 stang and thinks it's the sh*t. I would LOVE to show him that video.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

dealernut said:


> BTW - When my car is done I will be going back up there with my Video Camera. :rofl: :rofl:


You are going to make us wait???


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Man that would be so funnny! My friend has a V6 stang and thinks it's the sh*t. I would LOVE to show him that video.



I have a friend like that too, except he put on a saleen body kit and tells everyone he drives a saleen mustang :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> You are going to make us wait???



    

good things come to those who wait!!!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

My friend just put cobra wheels on his and is getting a saleen bodykit too. Give me a break. I can't stand those phony pony's.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> My friend just put cobra wheels on his and is getting a saleen bodykit too. Give me a break. I can't stand those phony pony's.



I cannot stand true ponies. But I do respect the real ones. The V6's are a joke.


----------



## ADDBoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it possible the Man was confusing GTO for Mustang GT? 

I have lost track of the number of people who hear I have a GTO and instantly ask "Is that the new Mustang?" :shutme 

Just a question to ask before hostilities escalate


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Have this die hard mopar nut friend who claims in no matter what situation a mopar will win. Hell tell you if a Stratas and a Corvette race the Stratas would win with mild tweaks. He comes into my shop always downing on GM's when I could realy give a sh!t. Other day he said a new Mustang GT could take my 04 Goat. (Raced one befor on 1/4 mile track. I won.) One day I told him how I pulled away from a hemi Dodge Magnum on the freeway, And he refused to beleave me. When someone beats me I look 'em in the eye and say good race, But these WHINEY Ford and Dodge owners always wanna start sh!t, and then talk usless babbling when they lose a race.:willy: :rofl: :shutme


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

dizz81 said:


> umm this was no dyno number and like I said he said 350 hp.. we were talkin at the wheels.. sorry guess I should have included that.. Oh yeah google is your friend.. I'm not talking what you can expect at the dyno considering 15% drivetrain loss I'm talking about what GM quoted the cars on paper on the specification tables anywhere you look.. I know what these cars are capable of from the factory and that you will always have your factory freaks.. but 350hp at the wheels with no mods down to the stock paper filter?? that would be lovely to see but not realistic of every WS6..
> 
> Oh, nice garage between you and your son.. I've always wanted a WS6 since they changed the body style in 98.. I even almost bought an 02, but the dealership sold it out from under me as I was stationed in Italy and couldn't come home to put a down payment on it..


Understood, I thought you meant flywheel hp. That does make a difference, but having a Formula WS6 can sometimes garner the same "know-it-alls" who think that we just slapped the badge on there because, "The Trans Am is the only car that came with the WS6 package" One lady even said in response to our claim that it was a production package the same as her T/A, that "well mine has 650hp!" Unfortunately you just have to deal with these people.

And thanks on the garage, as soon as they are back together again, I'll get some pictures.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

WS6GTO said:


> Understood, I thought you meant flywheel hp. That does make a difference, but having a Formula WS6 can sometimes garner the same "know-it-alls" who think that we just slapped the badge on there because, "The Trans Am is the only car that came with the WS6 package" One lady even said in response to our claim that it was a production package the same as her T/A, that "well mine has 650hp!" Unfortunately you just have to deal with these people.
> 
> And thanks on the garage, as soon as they are back together again, I'll get some pictures.



awesome can't wait to see them..


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

lol poor guy knew he had a slow car.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a 89 Firebird that had WS6 suspension package. The car could almost get out of its own way.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> I would have smacked him in the teeth!!!!:willy: Crazy people:shutme


:agree :agree :agree 
Man o Man 
I woulda smacked that guy so hard I woulda sent him across the globe and back 5 times

shoulda asked him to race you
(I dont like racing other GMs but that guy has to get put in his place)
After you beat him, laugh in his face and say haha:lol: you got beat by your supposed 305hp car


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

shuda raced for pinks that way when you win you can sell his car for parts  lol!


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

ADDBoy said:


> Is it possible the Man was confusing GTO for Mustang GT?


Had that happen to me the other day. My mailman complemented me on the car and said "What is that? A new Mustang?" He caught himself when he saw the badge on the fender. Kind of embarrassing for both of us. I've never had anyone mistake it for a Grand Am or Grand Prix, but I could easily see how that could happen. It's part of the reason why I like the car. At first glance it looks like a bunch of other grocery getters 

I've never had anyone come down on my car except the old school purist GTO owners. I get a lot of complements even if people don't know what it is. I had a guy practically drooling over it at the gas station the other day. It's pretty cool to have a daily driver like that.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Had two women pull up next to me in a V-6 mustang and they asked if it had a HEMI. I said "Yah, ate one for breakfast the other day."


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Had two women pull up next to me in a V-6 mustang and they asked if it had a HEMI. I said "Yah, ate one for breakfast the other day."


:rofl: Classic! :rofl: Good one! :rofl:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

You know, I think the bottom line is that even tho these cars are sleepers, people that know cars know what we've got. The rest of the population, who really cares? 

I am very happy that the GTO doesn't look like it has 400 HP at first glance. I'm sure that will save me money (tickets), and it's nice to surprise people at stop lights, isn't it?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe I'm still too young, but I love to egg idiots like this on.

I got a guy that does any vinyl sticker I design. Thinking about "'Stang Eater" for the passenger window and "Import Killer" for the driver side.


----------

